# What did you get for Valentines Day?



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Ok, I'll start.
A 700gr box of Leonidas pralines...

My man knows what I like! (munch-munch-munch...)


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Kisses... not from Hershey's, either. 'Nuf said!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

You're kidding????!!!!!!????


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

We never usually celebrate Valentine's (I think it's kinda fake), but we actually did celebrate it this year. I've been in a wheelchair for the past 2 weeks, from foot surgery, but I managed to cook dinner yesterday. I made spicy shrimp and linguine, fennel salad, and macaroons. 

My husband gave me jewelry on Tuesday night, so I wouldn't think of it as a Valentine's gift. He said "Happy Tuesday Night". 

Maybe I should reconsider this holiday. It wasn't so bad.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks Deb,
I'll be running a marathon in no time!!!


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Momo...hope you're feeling better...!

I used to think of Valentine's day as "Forced Romance Day"...or another Hallmark holiday....and I really can't take going out to dinner at a fancy place on V-Day or New Year's. Always feel like they're trying to make a buck off of romance while they shuffle you through. Ok...nuff said.

We did however, go out to our favorite place on the water here. <GRIN>...Hubby had a St. Louis Blues Burger (great burger smothered in good blue cheese)..and I had a crispy bacon sharp cheddar cheeseburger with bbq sauce. I was amazed at all the couples there. SO relaxing, so nice, and beautiful views.

We're actually going to spend the weekend in downtown (4 hours in the day spa for me, hubby headed to Game works), followed by dinner at Canlis, and overnight at a hotel for a post V day celebration.

What did I get for V-Day? Hub was in Vegas on biz and came home yesterday with a bag of chocolate bars (the good stuff!) and Non-pareils. I think he must be Santa because they were almost identical to the ones I got in my stocking for Christmas.

We now make our own cards for each other, and I have to say, that's always the best gift. I'm a sentimental lass despite what I said above about forced romance <g>.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I sent her a "bouquet" of long-stemmed red silicone spatualas, complete with baby's breath and ribbons


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

I wrote some poetry...


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I got flowers and cards from my kids and a plant and card from my husband, and cards from the girls at the sorority house. Valentine's Day will be sort of blue for me for a few years. My first husband (who died of cancer at the age of 43) had given me a beautiful Cocker Spaniel for Valentine's Day. When she was fourteen I had to have her put to sleep on Valentine's Day because SHE had cancer. I didn't choose that day to have it done. The disease became out of control on that day. It was a weird coincidence.


----------

